# More newbie Questions about moving to the 'Great White North'



## WindWagonSmith (Feb 20, 2009)

*Introductions:*

Hi,
Me and the family are thinking of moving from Texas to BC (Canada).
We're in our late 30s, have two kids, wife is a Bilingual (spanish) Pre-K teacher with alternative certification and I am currently a stay at home dad soon to be student (Medical Lab Technologist...?). Just bought a house and will be edumacated and saved up and ready to sell / move in 5 -7 years. Just getting a reading as far as what the situation 'on the ground' is like over there now....I know the economy will change (hopefully for the better) a lot in 7 years but my wife and I are of the opinion that too large a sample size doesn't exist. So please feed us your opinions and antidotes (?) um....antiqdotes (?) erm...anitque dots.


*Questions:*

Do we need a certain amount in the bank to be considered for a visa?


Will my 2 ten year old marijuana possession arrests (misdemenors) bar me from entry?



We can all move as a family unit right? Or is each person judged separately?


Will my wife be able to find work with her alt. certification? Is there any demand for Spanish teachers?





Conclusion:
Well, to be honest, one of the main reasons we are moving is for the health care. As we get older we want to know we're in good hands and also have our children raised in an environment that understands the role of government is to take care of it's citizens (as opposed to waging wars 1/2 way across the globe but I'm digressing). Any advice or questions are welcomed. I'm enthusiastic to read more of the entrees on this site!

Thanks for reading.
WWS


----------



## WindWagonSmith (Feb 20, 2009)

"Thanks for reading."

....but I'd still appreciate some feedback if anyone could 
muster some up for me.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

WWS, 

I do not have any knowledge or experience (heresay or first hand) related to Q 2 and 4 but based on my own application here is what I have seen:

Do we need a certain amount in the bank to be considered for a visa?
- I just checked and you would need $20,130 for a family of 4 (your wife, your 2 kids, and yourself). You must show that you have enough money to support yourself and your dependants after you arrive in Canada. You cannot borrow this money from another person. You must be able to use this money to support the costs of living for your family.

Again, this is for the Skilled Category, I am sure this would not apply if you have pre-arranged employment.

We can all move as a family unit right? Or is each person judged separately?
- Again, from my experience with the process, you have to put your family details on your application when you apply for PR so I believe if your application is accepted, your kids go with unless there are some extraneous circumstances which would prevent them from doing so. Im not a lawyer or immigration counsel but seeing that you have marijuana possession arrests, I would put your wife as the primary applicant - again, just a hunch, not sure how this all works. 

I have attached a link for you which should answer most of your questions.

Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals - Who can apply

Good Luck.


----------

